# Light fixture help



## supag116 (May 7, 2006)

One day, my light fixture fell.  The following links are to the pictures I took of it.  What needs to be done to ensure it won't fall again??  Thanks

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y274/supag116/Light fixture/4432.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y274/supag116/Light fixture/4430.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y274/supag116/Light fixture/4428.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y274/supag116/Light fixture/4426.jpg


----------



## plunger595 (May 7, 2006)

It appears from the pictures that this is a ceiling fixture which was put up with plastic expanding drywall anchors.   This type of fastener is TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE for a hanging load, even a relatively light fixture.    These anchors have excellent strenghth in a wall with a vertical load.  They have almost no strength against pulling straight out from the surface.

At this point, if the drywall is not badly damaged, you could use toggle bolts. 
Usually ceiling fixtures are attached to the electrical box, which has threade tabs for this purpose.   I cannot see a box in you picture.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 8, 2006)

That does interest me, why there isnt a ceiling box in that picture???

Awful thick plaster you have there too, unless there was "supposed" to be a box there and they built it up around it.  Funny, that your screws didnt puncture the lathe boards for that plaster??  

When I put my florecent light up, (12"X12" model) I made sure that I used drywall screws and that the screws went into the lathe boards, so that they wouldnt have any problem of coming out again.   (You can feel them going in with a power drill and screw bit).

Seeing how your light fell, gives me a good feeling as to why I always like to put some electrical tape around the electrical connectors, as an assurance that they wouldnt tear apart, in case something traumatic happens, as this case in point.  (And everyone tells me I'm over cautious...hmmm)..

Ok, my two cents worth, for the collection plate..

Jesse


----------



## supag116 (May 8, 2006)

Thank you plunger and wwmenace.  I really have to get that contractor back here to fix it.  But if worse comes to worse, I think I would have to go out and get the materials and perform a DIY.  In this case, I would need to get an electrical box and some toggle bolts?  I have no experience in this field. Would you recommend me to make this attempt? =)


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 8, 2006)

If the Contractor has a responsibility toward this thing still, then I would let him carry it out.  (Providing your place isnt signed over to you yet, or, you have stipulations in your agreement, that you have a certain amount of time for "things" to be corrected by the Contractor in a timely fashion).

If not, then its up to YOU what you are capable of... We really have no idea of that.  (If it was up to me, I would do this, because I am willing to try anything, just to have the experience, and if I goof, can cover my mistakes, you, I dont know personally, so, I cant give you an estimate one way or another).

What I would do, is locate the power source, (breaker) and turn it off.  (Have one of those lights (300-500 watts) that sit on the floor, and looks like it sits on a C-clamp,  you can buy from Sears or some place so you can get an extension cord to plug it in elsewhere and shine it on the spot).

Then mark all the wires, so you know which one they go to, when hooking them up again.  (You can get tabs from your electrical supply store, or get some scotch tape and bits of paper and wrap them around the cords...maybe even make a diagram?).

Ok, now is this close to a joists?

After breaking out the "tabs", and pulling the wires through and securing them...(if from the back, make sure you get the proper clamps, to secure the wires {Sorry, my mind, I forget what they are called at this time..sheesh}), then secure the box to the joist.

If you have to "break" some pieces of plaster while doing this, so be it, you can always use spackling, or hot mix joint compound to patch it up quickly.

Then, take your light an attach it up to your mounting screws for the box.  If the mounting screws are "too short", (and I have run into this), then go to the hardware store and get some longer ones.  Make sure you put some washers on the bottom of those screws, to ensure that they will not slip through the holes in the lamp.

If the hole is not anywhere near a joist, then let the Contractor do the job, as you will be busting out a lot of plaster and he will know how to replace it.  Also, I would have him install a bracket for a "ceiling fan", so that you can put one in, in the future, if necesary 

Ok, my long winded speach for today...

Jesse


----------

